# Sikh Jaikara. Boleh So Nihaal. What It Means?



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

Jo Boleh So Nihaal!!! Sat Sri Akaal!!!

The above is what we call the Sikh Jaikaaraa... or War Cry.

Just as the Khalsa Ji's FATEH..Waheguru Ji ka khaksa waheguru ji ki Fateh...is a COMMITMENT...a comittment the Khalsa Ji makes daily..to create in thsi world such a situation that WAHEGURU JI KI FATEH should always prevail...a World FREE of FEAR, ENEMITY..

SO is the Khalsa Ji's JAIKARAA..Jo Boleh so Nihaal sat sri Akal..also a Comittment.

JO BOLEH...whoever says..talks..comes forward...
Let me elucidate. Say it is dead of night...some neighbour's house has been broken into...he screams for help...or a girl has been caught by soemone..and is being raped..she screams bachao Bachao...or a fire has broken out and the burning ones are screaming for help HELP HELP...
IN SUCH a SITUATION..whoever TALKS..answers..replies..to the call for HELP..is making a comitment..JO BOLEH.. He is saying..I AM COMING..and even at Serious RISK of Personal injury/even DEATH...he who ARRIVES..SWORD in HAND..as SAVIOUR..is putting this Comittment of Boleh So Nihaal Sat sri Akall into PRACTISE....He has "spoken"..for JUSTICE..He has spoken for PEACE...He has spoken for TRUTH...in Fact He has spoken for everything that SAT SRI AKAAL stands for.

This Khalsa jaikaara is a WAR CRY..the Khalsa Ji used to Give out this WAR CRY in times of WAR....but dont get me wrong..."WAR" is not always the blood spilling fight on the Battlefields only..."WARS" agaisnt INJUSTICE..for the RIGHTS of the Downtrodden, the poor, the wronged,,occur DAILY..even in PEACE TIME..and the KHALSA JI stands ever ready to FIGHT these daily Any where Every Where.

This jaikara also announces that the Khalsa NEVER fights to conquer territories..or get rich with plunder of others..and Never to Trample others..or rob others of their rights...this jaikara tells proudly of the Khalsa commitment for JUSTICE and HUMAN RIGHTS...the FIRST line..SAT SRI AKAAL ensures this.  Wahegur Ji Ki FATEH can only be achieved by SAT SRI AKAAL..ONLY THE TRUTH MUST PREVAIL....and the KHALSA of WAHEGURU is committed to upholding this.

What is WAHEGURU ? whose Fateh is being talked about ? Waheguru is what Guru gobind Singh ji describes such..
Chakr chihan ar baran jaat ar paat nahin jah
Roop rang ar rekh Bhekh koookeh na sakat keh

The WORLD discriminates on the basis of Chakar chen ( the way we look/appear), Baran jaat _ our station in life (rich poor) Roop rang..the way we look beautiful ugly..Rekh Bhekh..what we wear stay in..etc etc

WAHEGURU created all..rich and poor, beautiful and the ugly, those wearing silks and those wearing nothing, those riding Mercedes and those walking, those living in palaces and thsoe sleeping by the roadsides... and thus WAHEGURU LOVES ALL irrespective of creed colour etc etc..And thsu it follows that WAHEGURU JI KI FATEH...can only occur in a situation whereby all these DISCRIMINATIONS dont take place..
Guru Gobind Singh ji tells us that WAHEGURU has no special race, creed, colour, shape, height, weight...ALL are HIS OWN..because HE is in ALL HIS CREATION..

Guru nanak ji in Sohila tells us..Sahas Moorat nana ek tohee... WAHEGURU has NO EYES..yet all the EYES of each creature on thsi world are also HIS EYES...Paradox ?? NO..REALITY of Waheguru's creation.

As such all the DISCRIMINATIONS..all the CLEAVAGES..all the DIFFERENCES....ate MAN CREATED..and Anti-Waheguru...Since the Khalsa is WAHEGURU's...the Khalsa MUST FIGHT ON...struggle on..until the conditions set out in WAHEGURU JI KI FATEH are achieved..

IF the WHITES are discriminating aginst the Blacks on basis of Colour..then it si NOt the Blacks who are beign sicriminated agaisnt..IT is WAHEGURU..because HE is in BOTH Black and White.

The Hindu Brahmins "called for help"..and GURU TEG BAHADUR JI answered this call.

Guru Gobind Singh ji REVEALED the KHALSA....Millions upon Millions of TEG BAHADURS...who will Henceforth ANSWER every such CALL...Hence the JO BOLEH SO NIHAAL SAT SRI AKAAL...the War Cry of WAHEGURU Himself....

Jarnail Singh gyani Arshi Dhillon Malaysia.:whisling:


----------



## vijaydeep Singh

*Re: SIKH JAIKARA...BOLEH SO NIHAAL..What it means ??*

Blessed those who call

Truth is Eternaal.


----------



## hps62

*Re: SIKH JAIKARA...BOLEH SO NIHAAL..What it means " Technology & science"*

Dear Brother  

SSAKAL

The nature of battle keeps on changing in our daily life .

There is bound to be disparity in humans  due to the kind of philosophy we  adopt in life.

Those who cling on to past prejudices as in muslim community find them self in mess that they are in today.

Those who keep on adapting and learning from every day life as in West dream to go to Mars , built internet on which I am sharing my feelings with all of  you.

This computer , internet site , space station are  the  gift of  western  philosophy how much ever we may close our eyes to this fact.

So as a SIKH we are suppose to keep on learning and adapting from all sources as to keep up with our  ever changing enviornment.

If technology is good  for our  community then lets us give out a war cry for it to learn it and ensure the  survival of ourself


BOLEH SO NIHAAL..SSAKAL

Please also see my views on this site titled

Modern Sikh Soldiers of the Globe - New "Enemies", "battle fields" & "Weapons" 

luv 

hps62:whisling:   :star:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

*Re: SIKH JAIKARA...BOLEH SO NIHAAL..What it means " Technology & science"*



			
				hps62 said:
			
		

> Dear Brother
> 
> SSAKAL
> 
> The nature of battle keeps on changing in our daily life .
> 
> There is bound to be disparity in humans due to the kind of philosophy we adopt in life.
> 
> Those who cling on to past prejudices as in muslim community find them self in mess that they are in today.
> 
> Those who keep on adapting and learning from every day life as in West dream to go to Mars , built internet on which I am sharing my feelings with all of you.
> 
> This computer , internet site , space station are the gift of western philosophy how much ever we may close our eyes to this fact.
> 
> So as a SIKH we are suppose to keep on learning and adapting from all sources as to keep up with our ever changing enviornment.
> 
> If technology is good for our community then lets us give out a war cry for it to learn it and ensure the survival of ourself
> 
> 
> BOLEH SO NIHAAL..SSAKAL
> 
> Please also see my views on this site titled
> 
> Modern Sikh Soldiers of the Globe - New "Enemies", "battle fields" & "Weapons"
> 
> luv
> 
> hps62:whisling:   :star:


 
Thats a unique and beautiful way of seeing things..and you are right too. There are many new ways and new battlegrounds.

Jarnail singh


----------



## Akali Sodhi

*Re: SIKH JAIKARA...BOLEH SO NIHAAL..What it means ??*

there are many battle cries..... some to bring hope.... some to insult the enemy...... not evryone used Jo Bole So Nihal..


----------



## Arvind

*Re: SIKH JAIKARA...BOLEH SO NIHAAL..What it means ??*



			
				Akali Sodhi said:
			
		

> there are many battle cries..... some to bring hope.... some to insult the enemy...... not evryone used Jo Bole So Nihal..


Please explain this in more detail veer ji. What are other ones?

Thanks.


----------



## Akali Sodhi

*Re: SIKH JAIKARA...BOLEH SO NIHAAL..What it means ??*

Good day my good friends.... although most people dnt hear them any more, but most 'unique' jakaria were from the nihang singhs..... my ustaad once told me about some that were said in the anglo sikh wars , constantly humilating the british....but because i am a muppet i dnt no ne of them....


Kushia da jakara gajaveh.....nihal ho jave..... sat sri akaaaaaaaaal

gurbar akaaaaaaal


----------



## vijaydeep Singh

*Re: SIKH JAIKARA...BOLEH SO NIHAAL..What it means ??*

Gurafeteh

Das is happy to welcome our Akali Nihung Singh Brother perhaps from UK.

Das hope that all the Budhadal Jatha under the able guidance of Baba Nidder Singh Ji will be fine there.

Bole So Nihal Sat Sri Akal!


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur

*Re: SIKH JAIKARA...BOLEH SO NIHAAL..What it means ??*



Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> JO Boleh So Nihaal..Sat sri Akaal..
> 
> The above is what we call the Sikh JAIKAARAA..or WAR CRY.
> 
> Just as the Khalsa Ji's FATEH..Waheguru Ji ka khaksa waheguru ji ki Fateh...is a COMMITMENT...a comittment the Khalsa Ji makes daily..to create in thsi world such a situation that WAHEGURU JI KI FATEH should always prevail...a World FREE of FEAR, ENEMITY..
> 
> SO is the Khalsa Ji's JAIKARAA..Jo Boleh so Nihaal sat sri Akal..also a Comittment.
> 
> JO BOLEH...whoever says..talks..comes forward...
> Let me elucidate. Say it is dead of night...some neighbour's house has been broken into...he screams for help...or agirl has been caught by soemone..and is being raped..she screams bachao Bachao...or a fire has broken out and the burning ones are screaming for help HELP HELP...
> IN SUCH a SITUATION..whoever TALKS..answers..replies..to the call for HELP..is making a comitment..JO BOLEH.. He is saying..I AM COMING..and even at Serious RISK of Personal injury/even DEATH...he who ARRIVES..SWORD in HAND..as SAVIOUR..is putting this Comittment of Boleh So Nihaal Sat sri Akall into PRACTISE....He has "spoken"..for JUSTICE..He has spoken for PEACE...He has spoken for TRUTH...in Fact He has spoken for everything that SAT SRI AKAAL stands for.
> 
> This Khalsa jaikaara is a WAR CRY..the Khalsa Ji used to Give out this WAR CRY in times of WAR....but dont get me wrong..."WAR" is not always the blood spilling fight on the Battlefields only..."WARS" agaisnt INJUSTICE..for the RIGHTS of the Downtrodden, the poor, the wronged,,occur DAILY..even in PEACE TIME..and the KHALSA JI stands ever ready to FIGHT these daily Any where Every Where.
> 
> This jaikara also announces that the Khalsa NEVER fights to conquer territories..or get rich with plunder of others..and Never to Trample others..or rob others of their rights...this jaikara tells proudly of the Khalsa commitment for JUSTICE and HUMAN RIGHTS...the FIRST line..SAT SRI AKAAL ensures this. Wahegur Ji Ki FATEH can only be achieved by SAT SRI AKAAL..ONLY THE TRUTH MUST PREVAIL....and the KHALSA of WAHEGURU is committed to upholding this.
> 
> What is WAHEGURU ? whose Fateh is being talked about ? Waheguru is what Guru gobind Singh ji describes such..
> Chakr chihan ar baran jaat ar paat nahin jah
> Roop rang ar rekh Bhekh koookeh na sakat keh
> 
> The WORLD discriminates on the basis of Chakar chen ( the way we look/appear), Baran jaat _ our station in life (rich poor) Roop rang..the way we look beautiful ugly..Rekh Bhekh..what we wear stay in..etc etc
> 
> WAHEGURU created all..rich and poor, beautiful and the ugly, those wearing silks and those wearing nothing, those riding Mercedes and those walking, those living in palaces and thsoe sleeping by the roadsides... and thus WAHEGURU LOVES ALL irrespective of creed colour etc etc..And thsu it follows that WAHEGURU JI KI FATEH...can only occur in a situation whereby all these DISCRIMINATIONS dont take place..
> Guru Gobind Singh ji tells us that WAHEGURU has no special race, creed, colour, shape, height, weight...ALL are HIS OWN..because HE is in ALL HIS CREATION..
> 
> Guru nanak ji in Sohila tells us..Sahas Moorat nana ek tohee... WAHEGURU has NO EYES..yet all the EYES of each creature on thsi world are also HIS EYES...Paradox ?? NO..REALITY of Waheguru's creation.
> 
> As such all the DISCRIMINATIONS..all the CLEAVAGES..all the DIFFERENCES....ate MAN CREATED..and Anti-Waheguru...Since the Khalsa is WAHEGURU's...the Khalsa MUST FIGHT ON...struggle on..until the conditions set out in WAHEGURU JI KI FATEH are achieved..
> 
> IF the WHITES are discriminating aginst the Blacks on basis of Colour..then it si NOt the Blacks who are beign sicriminated agaisnt..IT is WAHEGURU..because HE is in BOTH Black and White.
> 
> The Hindu Brahmins "called for help"..and GURU TEG BAHADUR JI answered this call.
> 
> Guru Gobind Singh ji REVEALED the KHALSA....Millions upon Millions of TEG BAHADURS...who will Henceforth ANSWER every such CALL...Hence the JO BOLEH SO NIHAAL SAT SRI AKAAL...the War Cry of WAHEGURU Himself....
> 
> Jarnail Singh gyani Arshi Dhillon Malaysia.:whisling:


 
I have copied and pasted this on my personal blog, sometimes - 2, which is read mostly by non Sikhs, and I have put a link to it on our other blog, The Road To Khalistan, which is read mostly by Sikhs.

The posts are about Canada's futile attempt to deport quadrapalegic Laibar Singh to India this morning, for the capitol crime of illegal immigration.  The sangat refused to let the authorities put him on the plane and have now taken him to a gurdwara, where he will be cared for.  I know that he will never be surrendered and, while terribly ill, he is safe from the Canadian government.


----------

